
When We Say 70 Percent, It Means 70 Percent - tedsanders
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/when-we-say-70-percent-it-really-means-70-percent/
======
woliveirajr
It's a good point in the whole discussion that they are having on twitter.

After all, what's the point of statistics in ordinary life? It's easy to know
those cases where money is directly related (e.g., probability of cards), but
to make it signifficant to the average person?

